# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Hap dyert katedralja orthodhokse "Ngjallja e Krishtit" në Tiranë

## Albo

Ky eshte projekt-plani i katedrales se re qe do te ndertohet ne Tirane nga KOASH.

----------


## Albo

E pare nga kende te ndryshme.

----------


## Darius

Lexova ato shkrimet qe ishin fshire padashur nga Albo po (ndonese nuk ka ndonje rendesi) nuk mesova vendin se ku po ndertohet kjo kishe ne Tirane. Neqoftese e di njeri ju lutem ta tregoni thjesht sa per kuriozitet.

P.S. Meqe tema eshte per besimtaret ortodoks, jam ortodoks ne besim dhe origjine.

----------


## Seminarist

Nqs e ke parasysh Tiranen, hapesira pas nderteses se partise socialiste, teatrit te kukullave dhe ministrise se mbrojtjes, kane pas formuar nje lulishte qe shpesh perdorej si rruge shkurt diagonale per te dale nga shallvaret per tek sheshi Skenderbej me nje dalje ne krah te teatrit te kukullave.

Hapesira ne fjale eshte vendi ku po ndertohet kisha.

----------


## Darius

> Nqs e ke parasysh Tiranen, hapesira pas nderteses se partise socialiste, teatrit te kukullave dhe ministrise se mbrojtjes, kane pas formuar nje lulishte qe shpesh perdorej si rruge shkurt diagonale per te dale nga shallvaret per tek sheshi Skenderbej me nje dalje ne krah te teatrit te kukullave.
> 
> Hapesira ne fjale eshte vendi ku po ndertohet kisha.



Oh ashtu mendova edhe une sepse aty ka qene gjithmone plani qe te ndertohej kisha. Ne fakt ka qene fillimisht aty ku ndodhej tregu i valutes, ngjitur me Banken Kombetare dhe e paskan spostuar vetem disa metra. Shume mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elbed

Kush e financon kete veper gjigande, se shqiptaret se besoj ta bejne? Dhe mire qe e bejne po kush do shkoje aty brenda. Se ne Tr ka edhe te tjera po nuk shkon njeri!

----------


## Darius

> Kush e financon kete veper gjigande, se shqiptaret se besoj ta bejne? Dhe mire qe e bejne po kush do shkoje aty brenda. Se ne Tr ka edhe te tjera po nuk shkon njeri!


Nuk e di sa i ke frekuentuar kishat ne Tirane por mesa mbaj mend (kam disa vite qe kam ikur) meshat e te dielave kane qene gjithmone plot. Flas per meshen ne kishen Ortodokse tek Rruga e Kavajes.

----------


## Cimo

Kush e financon kete kishe ? Sa eshte vlera e ketij projekti ??

----------


## shkodra13

Kush asht arkitekti?
Qenka nji veper e frymezueme prej Shen Sofise. Kupola, harku kryesor si edhe kolonat anash tij te çojne mendjen menjihere te ajo kryeveper.
Ju lutem me i postue, ne se keni, pamje edhe prej amjenteve te brendeshme.

----------


## Seminarist

S'e di kush eshte arkitekti. Por di qe eshte bere nje konkurim ne nje sere projektimesh, prej te cilave fitoi kjo ne fjale.
Me ka rene rasti te shoh maketet dhe te projkteve te tjera qe nuk fituan. Disa prej tyre veshtire se mund te quheshin me pak te bukura.


Ne nje te ardhme te nje fryme bashkepunimi fetaro-kulturor katoliko-ortodoks, besoj se kjo katedrale do te luaje nje rol teper te madh.

----------


## baby dream

shume e bukur qenka po kur do mbaroje mo amani te na zbukuroje qytetin

----------


## Albo

*Qeveria jep 460 m2 tokë për Katedralen e Tiranës*

Në mbledhjen e Qeverisë, të datës 1 shkurt, u mor vendimi për t’i falur Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë një sipërfaqe toke, që është e nevojshme për përfundimin e kompleksit të Katedrales së re të Kryeqytetit. Sipas Kryeministrit Berisha, vendimi për t’i dhuruar Kishës sonë këtë sipërfaqe toke, në fakt nuk është se është dhuratë, sepse, sipas tij, borxhi është shumë i madh po të merret sipërfaqja që është bllokuar te 15-katëshi “Ajo që është bllokuar është dy herë më e madhe se ajo që i është dhënë aty”, - tha Kryeministri. Sipas z. Berisha brenda vitit 2006 pritet të përcaktohet edhe harta e pronave të komuniteteve fetare. Këto prona, për specifikën që paraqesin, pritet të trajtohen sipas një amendimi të posaçëm. Me sipërfaqen e dhënë nga Këshilli i Ministrave plotësohet sipërfaqja e nevojshme për Katedralen e re dhe i hapet rruga fillimit pa pengesa të punimeve.

----------


## Albo

> Kush asht arkitekti?



Ne 2002 KOASH hapi nje tender nderkombetar per arkitekturen e objektit dhe projekti fitues ishte ai i nje firme arkitekture ne NY, SHBA.

*Papadatos Associates*
27 W 24TH St
New York, NY 10010-3204  
(212) 604-9444
http://www.papadatos.com/

Projekti i KOASH
http://www.papadatos.com/ecc-albania.htm


Albo

----------


## Iliriani

Nje pamje nga siper e vendit ku ndertohet kisha.

----------


## Iliriani

Nje pamje tjeter pak me e madhe.

----------


## Hyllien

Nuk me pelqejne keto arkitekturat moderne, sikur ja zhveshin anen shpirterore njeriut. Shume te bardha nga jashte e nga brenda. Ngjan sikur me qene kinema. As Kisha Katolike nuk ka dale ndonje gje kushedi se cfare.
Ju mund te thoni qe si Kisha e Shen Triadhes si Kisha e Re qe po ndertohet ketu te njejten detyre permbushin por per mua sic thashe nje kishe tradicionale do ishte me mire... normalisht dhe disa here me shtrenjte, por afresket edhe mund te behen me konkurse avash avash qe te dali megjithmend dicka qe i shkon pershtat madheshtise se Perendise.

----------


## Iliriani

Personalish e kam pasur qejf gjithnje arkitekturen  e kjo kishe me pelqen.
Duket ata qe e kane projekuar kane mare parashysh vendin e arkitekturen e qendres se Tiranes Qeveritare edhe ky kjo kishe eshte nje institucion edhe e kane harmonizuar.
Ndoshta i vetmi ndertim ne qender, i bere ne keto vite, qe ka nje harmonizim te tille.

Personalisht me pelqen si kishe, e tradita shqiptare e kishave ortodokse eshte tradita e kishave te bizantit te hershem, per vet arsyen qe shqiperia qe ne mes te perandorise romake e bizantine me vone e vazhdimesia e saj.

Nje tradite tjeter e arkitektures qe u shfaq me vone ne kishat bizantine, kam pare nje dokumentar ne tv, si ato ne rusi e shume vende sllave, e kane origjinen nga egjypti me kupolat e ndertimet e tilla.
Egjypti eshte nje nga vendet e para te krishtere, e kisha kishte qe ne fillim shtrirje atje , atje lindi nje tradite , e qe me vone u hap ne gjithe kishat ortodokse te botes.
Baza qene arkitektura romake e dhomave perandorake, ku rinte sundimtari e kjo u shtua me element te tjere , e me radhe e me vone dhe kupolat etj.
Shqiperia siduket ka qene ne linjen Rome -Konstandinopoj e ka ruajtur arkitekturen e hershme te bizantit.
Me vone egjyptin e pushtuan myslimanet e nderoi fene po kishat ortodokse aty jane me te vjetrat ne bote e unike.
Keto jane pjese nga nje dokumentar amerikan, qe pashe per arkitekturen e kishave ortodokse.
Po e gjeta do ta ve ketu ne forum.

----------


## Zemrushja

*WAWWWWW eshte gjeja me e bukur qe me kane pare syte deri me sot

Albo te pergezoj per keto foto...jane fantastike...

Nuk di cte them me...kam mbetur pa fjale...

ju pershendes te gjitheve

Zemrushja*

----------


## Iliriani

> Kjo nuk eshte kinema apo qender biznesi qe dhe une te isha dakort me ty, por eshte KISHE, objekt KULTI. Nuk ka nevoje me bo histori per Kishat Shqiptare se jane nder me te bukurat dhe te vecantat sidomos ato te Beratit, por keto qe po ndertohen tani, ose "rindertohen" jane qesharake.


Varet, kjo eshte preferenca  jote qe une e respektoj.

Personalisht kishat , i  pelqej si objekte kulti,po, qe ti falesh perendise e jo objektit.

Nuk me kane pelqyer ato kisha qe kane gjithfare formash nga jashte e kur vete brenda jane te vogla e salla kur behet sherbesa shume here eshte ne te kundert e pamjes se jashme e shume here jo aq me drite e komode brenda.

Pelqej me shume nje pamje normale jashte e te kendshme po me teper nga brenda te jene te pershtatshme e komode.

Kete bisede po beja para ca kohesh ketu ne universitet  ku jam me nje cun nga lindja qe po diskutonim per kishat ortodokse e kishim te njejten mendim ne kete pike. 

Ky pak a shume qe mendimi im me qe mu referove.

Me te mira.

----------


## Pasiqe

Per mendimin tim s'ka shume rendesi forma e nje kishe, rendesi ka kush do jene pjesetaret e saj, shpirti qe do formohet ne komunitet, keshilli drejtues, kleri, kryepeshkopi e keshtu me radhe.

Ka kisha te bukura qe ngelen bosh, ka dhe kisha qe nga arkitektura jane koti, po kane me vete zemren e njerezve qe e frekuentojne. 

Kishat e tipit katedrale si puna e kesaj jane pak te ftohta sepse do permbajne shume njerez dhe jane larg atmosferes intime qe krijohet neper famullira. 

Qe ta nxeh pak Cyclotomic, do bej nje krahasim nje cik impertinent (pavend): raporti i nje katedraleje me nje famulli eshte si ai midis stadiumit Delle Alpi (i ftohte, i madh, e kaba) dhe Comunales se Torinos (i vogel, i thjeshte, i ngrohte dhe i zjarrte).

----------

